# Albino Darwin stages



## Bl69aze (Sep 21, 2017)

hey guys

Does anyone know where to look/have any pics of their darwins growing up into their adult colours from hatchies? Really love seeing the changes from orange to white&yellow but I don't see many pics of the in between stage 

Would love to see how everyone's darwins started as a baby and grew up 

This is how mine started(first) and is currently  (second)








Really hard to catch the colours but there's a lil tiny bit of pink and fluro yellow


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 21, 2017)

This is one I kept, don't have earlier baby photo.






Another reduced pattern


----------



## Ann-Maree (Sep 21, 2017)

Petals about 9 months old


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 21, 2017)

Ann-Maree said:


> Petals about 9 months old
> 
> View attachment 321340


She's so tiny and cute


----------



## Ann-Maree (Sep 21, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> She's so tiny and cute


She had a bit of problems shedding hence the bath. She's been a delight .. just measuring around 50+cm atm her colors haven't changed much. I love seeing the transition photos


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 9, 2017)

She’s coming along so Nicely! Again the pictures don’t do justice and their is a really nice yellow crayon colour in there aswell.
Edit: never mind, you can see the yellow in 2nd picture


----------



## Ann-Maree (Oct 12, 2017)

Post last shed ... the colours are just starting to show in the head.


----------



## Lazreilly (Oct 22, 2017)

think i figured out how to upload .. if so a female yearling







interesting reduced pattern male same age . these pics not showing the fluros well at all .. ps let me know if these pics worked lol


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 22, 2017)

Sure did. Beautiful pythons.


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 22, 2017)

Lazreilly said:


> think i figured out how to upload .. if so a female yearling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got any pics of when they were younge? They’re beautiful!


----------



## Lazreilly (Oct 22, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Got any pics of when they were younge? They’re beautiful!


Cheers . Way better in person ! Male .. 







When i got him at about 7-8 mths old. Female looked pretty much the same . The colour changes has been crazy in the guys


----------



## Lazreilly (Oct 22, 2017)

female. I find it really hard to capture the bright orange and highlighter yellow colours of these albinos with my phone camera . Anyone else find this to be the case also ? Will try with my actual camera next shed .


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 22, 2017)

Most of my snake photos are taken with an old IPhone 5S using Camera+, best to take on overcast day with flash fill in. Young albinos hate sun so impossible to pose them unless in shade. All shots of them in enclosures are indoors with flash, in tubs usually taken outdoors.
There are a few albinos in the Gallery in my album "Cool Babies" and 3 here showing fluro, it does not develop till they are at least 18 mths old.


----------



## Lazreilly (Oct 22, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Most of my snake photos are taken with an old IPhone 5S using Camera+, best to take on overcast day with flash fill in. Young albinos hate sun so impossible to pose them unless in shade. All shots of them in enclosures are indoors with flash, in tubs usually taken outdoors.
> There are a few albinos in the Gallery in my album "Cool Babies" and 3 here showing fluro, it does not develop till they are at least 18 mths old.View attachment 321559
> View attachment 321560
> View attachment 321561


 some top fluoros right there !! The sire of both two i put up is quite similar.. Also the het i bought from you few weeks back is doing great just shed and is showing some surprisingly flouro colouring too actually


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 22, 2017)

That hets father is the 2nd photo.


----------



## Lazreilly (Oct 22, 2017)

Yeah i plan on putting the het from you over the female i posted and possibly another female i have that shows fluro ... should be a good mix i think


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 22, 2017)

I just got word from my babies breeder that the clutch was hatched on New Year’s Day just putting her under 10 months which is a bit older than I thought (though they were hatchlings when I got her but I guess just under 6months)does this age seem correct? I still need to measure her but she has adhd I tell you! Can’t stay still


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 22, 2017)

Normal hatch time for Darwins is Oct-Dec but it is not unusual in captivity to go beyond that depending on when they were cooled. I have been experimenting the last 2 years with earlier cooling, bringing the season forward a month each year and I already have some 5 week old hatchlings. I know someone who has been doing this for years and has had Darwins hatch in August.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 22, 2017)

Does changing the breeding time affect the clutches at all?


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 22, 2017)

No, you are just shifting the season forward by providing the appropriate temperature and conditions, the animal does not know any different. You have to do it gradually over 2 - 3 seasons, a month each year. Mine used to all hatch from late Nov to January, This seasons will be Sept to early Nov.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Oct 22, 2017)

i know of people in the U.S who don't bother cooling at all and have no problem breeding but then they are paired year round not sure how that works if you want to put more than one male over a female or put one male over multiple females..


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 22, 2017)

They do a lot of things over there I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 22, 2017)

Before someone asks why?
I am the sole carer for my snakes and to have multiple clutches hatch around the same time means a huge load looking after all the just hatched babies at once. Spreading the clutches out over 4 months means some are already advanced, feeding freely and ready for sale before others hatch, I can take better care of them.



Prof_Moreliarty said:


> i know of people in the U.S who don't bother cooling at all and have no problem breeding but then they are paired year round not sure how that works if you want to put more than one male over a female or put one male over multiple females..



I have a couple of really good sires and the concept gives me more opportunity to put them with multiple females.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 22, 2017)

Smart thinking, YT.


----------



## Lazreilly (Oct 27, 2017)

Yearling female taken without flash under white light


----------



## MDPython (Oct 27, 2017)

Love this thread! Beautiful albinos everyone, here is my yearling female. She is a dream [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazreilly (Oct 27, 2017)

MDPython said:


> View attachment 321617
> 
> Love this thread! Beautiful albinos everyone, here is my yearling female. She is a dream [emoji4]
> I agree great snakes the albinos love the variety
> ...


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 27, 2017)

MDPython said:


> View attachment 321617
> 
> Love this thread! Beautiful albinos everyone, here is my yearling female. She is a dream [emoji4]
> 
> ...


So pretty! Mines just gone into slough mode









Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Lazreilly (Nov 18, 2017)

This yearling girl is starting to show some nice orange !


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 13, 2017)

uploadphotos

Nice progress  She still has the awesome Fluru yellow/pink


----------



## Lazreilly (Dec 14, 2017)

Im relatively new to the albino darwins and the colour changes ive noticed as they grow is really interesting.. i have a few from different clutches and the diference and variation in them is awesome !


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 14, 2017)

Lazreilly said:


> Im relatively new to the albino darwins and the colour changes ive noticed as they grow is really interesting.. i have a few from different clutches and the diference and variation in them is awesome !


I’m loving watching them grow! I made this thread because I couldn’t find any full progress besides from baby to full adult colours


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 14, 2017)

I guess this shows both ends of growth, not the same snake but.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 14, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> I guess this shows both ends of growth, not the same snake but.
> View attachment 322231


That’s what I mean, there’s not a lot of pics of the in between stages.

Love that picture by the way


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 14, 2017)

Yeah that big male is so tame, even takes his rats gently, not like the male I posted feeding in the video.
I'm going to take pics of that Runt I recently posted as it hopefully progresses.
[doublepost=1513216824,1513214493][/doublepost]This is one I have photos of since he was a yearling in 2007 (first photo), he was kept for breeding as he sires excellent tri-colour/fluros with the occasional extreme reduced pattern. Problem is photos taken with different cameras and lighting conditions so hard to compare, he's about to shed and I will add another pic when he has, their pattern fades past 10 years. 


2009


2015


[doublepost=1513220375][/doublepost]Another early photo of that one.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 17, 2017)

Thought I’d share this crazy looking darwin yearling(?) I found on a reptile market page  (not for sale, it was posted 2years ago)

Would love to have seen how it turned out.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 18, 2017)

Marilyn. Don’t have any baby pictures of her but this was outside in natural light. She’s a stunner.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 18, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Marilyn. Don’t have any baby pictures of her but this was outside in natural light. She’s a stunner.
> 
> View attachment 322287


Wow! Beautiful! How old is she 2years?


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 18, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Wow! Beautiful! How old is she 2years?


I believe she was at least three years old when this was taken. She’s been moved on now to a new home (with a boyfriend).


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 29, 2017)

image processing service

Tried taking some photos with a friends iPhone 8+, still couldn’t get all her colour


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 30, 2017)

Yearling freshly shed and fed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 30, 2017)

Love the pinks on your albino 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 20, 2018)

Had my yearling our for a stretch.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 20, 2018)

Getting some carpet burn.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 20, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Getting some carpet burn.



Oh dear! I’m just as bad for laughing at that joke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (May 11, 2018)

Every picture I take seems to be different due to lighting 

This was taken last night, had to give her a bigger box



[doublepost=1526022142,1524797285][/doublepost]Most beautiful darwin I know.

Like a rainbow!


----------



## Shire pythons (May 11, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## richyboa72 (May 11, 2018)

Great pinks on that albino, I love how the light changes the colour on snakes to verge of looking like two different snakes some times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (May 12, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Great pinks on that albino, I love how the light changes the colour on snakes to verge of looking like two different snakes some times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it, I hope she keeps them  even if she stays like this and just gets bigger would be amazing


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 12, 2018)

I'll be getting one of these as soon as Yellowtail is settled in QLD.


----------



## Shire pythons (May 12, 2018)

Love watching the albino darwins colour up


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 25, 2018)

Shire pythons said:


> Love watching the albino darwins colour up


It’s like a lottery , mine wasn’t the best (compared to some others I’ve seen) looking when young, just a peach colour, had no stripes or anything.

But now she’s probably one of the best I’ve seen that is a “normal” albino, my dream would be a healthy paradox!
[doublepost=1527314151,1526084829][/doublepost]Aye she’s getting big and fast !
[doublepost=1532503544][/doublepost]Lil girl after her messy shed


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice Darwin’s everyone


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 15, 2019)

Chunky girl


----------



## Billyblackdragon (Feb 20, 2019)

Hey guys I got a albino Darwin recently The albino has a little bit of coastal in her and probably a sunglow. Dad was a pure Darwin albino and mum was a caramel jag het albino (75% Darwin). what would I actually call this it’s not pure albino Darwin so just curious of what to call it


----------



## Southernserpent (Feb 20, 2019)

Some people just call them mixed blood carpets or don't specify that it is Darwin just an albino carpet. You could say it's 87.5 % darwin albino for people that want to know but once you start mixing them they are all just mixed carpets it would be good if we could come up with a better name though


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 20, 2019)

Say Darwin X coastal


----------



## JakoAL (Apr 23, 2019)

This little bub (approx 1.5yrs) is from @Yellowtail . To me, his albinos are superb, chosen for my 7yo son as a placid animal, and pretty high fluros. I found this late afternoon light on an overcast day to be the best to catch the fluros - but as you all know, it’s extremely difficult to catch “real life” colour on camera - especially with these albinos. Thanks again @Yellowtail, this individual is an absolute pleasure 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzle (Oct 14, 2019)

Lazreilly said:


> think i figured out how to upload .. if so a female yearling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What age r they


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 14, 2019)

Thought I’d post a pic update


----------



## SheWentMad (Dec 15, 2019)

this is one of our males. No earlier photos of him but he has sired a clutch this year and we will be keeping a few bubs. 
Will be really interesting to see the hatchlings and even more interesting to watch them grow and change.


----------



## Natacia (Dec 24, 2019)

I saw one I'm in love with at a pet store is a hatchling with black spots on it at the same price as the other albino darwin carpets


----------



## Herpetology (Dec 24, 2019)

Natacia said:


> I saw one I'm in love with at a pet store is a hatchling with black spots on it at the same price as the other albino darwin carpets


U should definitely snag that up if it has black spots on it (and it’s not an injury or mites)

Could be a paradox albino


----------

